# How to post item for sale?



## iJim (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all, 

I haven’t been on the forum for a while but I wanted to post an advert for a Rancilio grinder but don’t seem to be. Pretty sure it’s because I haven’t been active / posted enough, but could find any kind of instructions (no doubt it’ll be as clear as day, but I couldn’t find anything obvious)?

cheers,

Jim


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Wait an hour, try again...the server refreshes on the hour iirc...either way wait an hour. ☕


----------

